# $700 OEM Paint @ BMW Specialist Shop versus $200 Paint at Paint Specialist Shop? WTF!



## delmarco (Jan 2, 2009)

So I just got a little extra cash from some online business that went well and decided on getting my car in shape for summer (new rims, gadgets and fixing dent in hood).

Last winter a local paint shop did a really good job on replacing my gfriends '08 Accord bumper ($250 parts + $200 paint labor + taxes) and told me he would get my dent out and repaint my hood and touch up the lower bumper for $400 to $500.

Today was going to pay them a visit and en route I past a shop in Yonkers that had a few BMWs parked outside for repairs and painting. I pulled over, went in and told the main guy what I needed. After looking my car over he quoted $700-at least.
I told him about the other shop's $400 fee and his response was he uses OEM BMW paint imported from Germany thru the dealership.

Does that sound right? 

(Also last Fall the annoying paintless dent guys that loiter inside the BMW of Manhattan dealership told me $250 to get the dent out and touch up the paint-but I want the hood repainted)


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

I've painted with Glasurit a few times and it is very expensive, but I am not sure if that is the OEM BMW paint, someone here will know.

Just enough to do a motorcycle can be $300-ish (I'm my own labor).


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

What's the fancy little device attached to your front license plate?


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

cwinter said:


> What's the fancy little device attached to your front license plate?


Looks like an EZ-Pass... they make one that mounts to the front plate that are intended for cars where you can not install one on the windshield (some windshields have a coating that blocks the transmitter's signal).


----------



## delmarco (Jan 2, 2009)

cwinter said:


> What's the fancy little device attached to your front license plate?


EZpass....
back to topic please


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

Glasurit is what we used at our shop, while I don't believe it is any more expensive than other top of the line paints the guy might not only be talking about paint labor...

just for the hood on that car...if they give you half hour labor on the dent repair, in order to re-paint the thing (unless you are patching it which I would not recommend), you need to R&I (remove and Install) the two kidney grilles, the emblem which they typically just replace...you will need new grommets for it as well R&I the cowl grille & washer squirters...
and probably 1-1.5 hours refinish and then color sand & polish...

more work than it looks like obviously and this is not including any touch up to the bumper

auto body repair is not cheap but usually worth the money to do it right

good luck!!


----------



## delmarco (Jan 2, 2009)

Interesting...maybe I can remove all the trim for them and just have the fix dent and paint that way I could potentially save $500


----------



## Lilalleykatt (Jun 13, 2009)

It takes 4 hours to properly wet [color] sand all of the orange peel out of the hood. But its worth it.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

Lilalleykatt said:


> It takes 4 hours to properly wet [color] sand all of the orange peel out of the hood. But its worth it.


no it does not...

i would not recommend removing the trim yourself as it is easily bent...then you will have to replace it...and doing that yourself will not save you 500 buck...maybe 100 most


----------



## Alex_Lounsbury (Apr 18, 2008)

With such a bad spot I too would say just have the shop do it. Good paint is expensive. I used quality Urethane base/clear to repaint my old car. 3 qts of color and 3 of clear was 700 dollars. And I got some slack from the shop as well...


----------



## delmarco (Jan 2, 2009)

Alex_Lounsbury said:


> With such a bad spot I too would say just have the shop do it. Good paint is expensive. I used quality Urethane base/clear to repaint my old car. 3 qts of color and 3 of clear was 700 dollars. And I got some slack from the shop as well...


interesting. thanks.


----------



## snb3 (May 16, 2007)

No such thing as OEM paint (or at least BMW). Anyone that says that is lying. More than what paint they're using, what matters most is how the body tech repairs the dents & how the painter preps and matches the paint. $500 to repair & repaint hood & bumper properly sounds very cheap but it could be the shop needs work ( sucky economy) & willing to do it for less profit. Hood and bumper is take much less than 3 quarts of material, total.

6 Brit knows what he's talking about


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

snb3 said:


> No such thing as OEM paint (or at least BMW). Anyone that says that is lying. More than what paint they're using, what matters most is how the body tech repairs the dents & how the painter preps and matches the paint. $500 to repair & repaint hood & bumper properly sounds very cheap but it could be the shop needs work ( sucky economy) & willing to do it for less profit. Hood and bumper is take much less than 3 quarts of material, total.
> 
> 6 Brit knows what he's talking about


i am not a he


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

6 Brit said:


> i am not a he


pics for proof? :eeps:


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

snb3 said:


> 6 Brit knows what he's talking about


she


----------



## 87vert (May 15, 2008)

mullman said:


> I've painted with Glasurit a few times and it is very expensive, but I am not sure if that is the OEM BMW paint, someone here will know.
> 
> Just enough to do a motorcycle can be $300-ish (I'm my own labor).


According to the brochure I got from the bodyshop about Glasurit paint it is. Same paint for MB also.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

87vert said:


> According to the brochure I got from the bodyshop about Glasurit paint it is. Same paint for MB also.


OE on modern BMWs is a water born powder coat. That isn't what body shops shoot.

There are many grades of automotive refinish products. You can get junk for $35 a gallon or spend hundreds for the good stuff.

We can argue all day long about Glasurit (BASF) vs. PPG vs. DuPont vs. Valspar (HOK) vs .... With good paint from any of the quality brands it is the prep work and the skill of the painter and not what they are shooting.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> OE on modern BMWs is a water born powder coat. That isn't what body shops shoot.
> 
> There are many grades of automotive refinish products. You can get junk for $35 a gallon or spend hundreds for the good stuff.
> 
> We can argue all day long about Glasurit (BASF) vs. PPG vs. DuPont vs. Valspar (HOK) vs .... With good paint from any of the quality brands it is the prep work and the skill of the painter and not what they are shooting.


yup!!


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

Arkady said:


> pics for proof? :eeps:


my avatar is my boyfriend and I... :thumbup:


----------

